# How do I remove my starter??



## nick5446 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey guys,

new to the forum and hoping I can get some help. I'm in the process of replacing the starter on my truck ('90, V6, 5 speed, 4x4) and I can't figure out how to get it out. It's unbolted, disconnected and it doesn't seem like there's any way of getting it out (through the top, bottom, front or rear) without doing major tear-down of nearby components. It's right under the oil filter, so I removed that, as well as the oil pressure sensor, to make it a little easier to access. I replaced literally hundreds of starters when I was a mechanic and this is by far the hardest to get out I've ever seen. Is there something simple I'm missing? I thought my days of auto-related headaches were done when I took an office job...

Thanks in advance!
Nick


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

they are a pain in the ass to do, but you have to twist it and turn it down at the same time. not much room at all.


----------



## nick5446 (Jul 31, 2010)

dvdswanson said:


> they are a pain in the ass to do, but you have to twist it and turn it down at the same time. not much room at all.


Do you recall if it came out the top or bottom?


----------



## RobXEV6 (Nov 3, 2009)

Stuff something in the hole (so screws don't go in there), unbolt the bracket that the wire connector is attached to, rotate the starter so the gear is up and yank it out. I'd bin the bracket and just cable tie the starter cable in place. That's what I did. That stinking bracket is the main thing that makes removing the starter such a PITA.

-Rob


----------



## nick5446 (Jul 31, 2010)

RobXEV6 said:


> Stuff something in the hole (so screws don't go in there), unbolt the bracket that the wire connector is attached to, rotate the starter so the gear is up and yank it out. I'd bin the bracket and just cable tie the starter cable in place. That's what I did. That stinking bracket is the main thing that makes removing the starter such a PITA.
> 
> -Rob


Agreed about the bracket. For future reference for anyone else doing this, I ended up jacking up the motor about 4" and removing the passenger side motor mount all together.


----------

